# Who is the most productive member?



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

I am curious if anyone wants to share their list of works?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a deep respect for @Crudblud. Every of his pieces are like little finely crafted gems which drop here from time to time.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> I have a deep respect for @Crudblud. Every of his pieces are like little finely crafted gems which drop here from time to time.


I'd have to say the same about both interest and degree of integrity of Aleazk, Violadude, and Clavichorder (compers, all) -- whether self-taught, in training, at whatever stage they are, they do "go at it," and "go for it," fully, with integrity of purpose and something, imo, worth saying.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I started writing up a list of my works in my blog but got bored and stopped. I didn't even get halfway!
I must say, Crudblud's oeuvre is very impressive.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks, PetrB.

Oh, I forgot @ComposerOfAvantGarde. Saying that he's astonishingly talented would be redundant by now.  (lol, adding more to his "not" big ego...)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Thanks, PetrB.
> 
> Oh, I forgot @ComposerOfAvantGarde. Saying that he's astonishingly talented would be redundant by now.  (lol, adding more to his "not" big ego...)


Careful, there will not be enough fabric in the world for a hat that large


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Billy, of course. Is he not on Symphony 50-something?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Billy, of course. Is he not on Symphony 50-something?


Productive, not production line  But in a way, you are more than correct, a voluminous output ala "Son of the Midi Who Ate Cleveland."


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I appreciate the kind words from aleazk, PetrB and CoAG (though I'm sure you'll be taking them back when I unveil my latest creation) but I'm certainly not the most productive person here. There are some people here who are absolute machines when it comes to composition, this may be a good thing or a bad thing depending on your point of view.


----------

